# 15 kidded only 1 left for now



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay so my does #20-25 are all due anytime, #22 Had twin this afternoon. Will Post pictures later.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

Whoa that's a lot! Can't wait for the pics,

Jan


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

WooHOO! Congrats, hope to see pics soon too.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

Congratulations! I bet their wonderful!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*




























:leap: :leap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

Wow. One of those kids looks seriously curly haired. They are really cute!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

so cute...... congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

Congrats! They are really cute! Are they does or bucks?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now.*

the twins are :kidred: :kidblue:, need to check their teat structure, but if the doe is clean teated she will get to stay. I may have more due right now than I thought on last check just now it seems that 5 and 9 may actually be closer to kidding than I thought originally as 5's udder is filling and her tail is kind of hanging off to the side, and 9 seems to suddenly have straw stuck to her back end, 24's udder also seems to be really full....so I may have a barn full of kids by the end of the weekend....oh what fun can't wait to see all those beautiful red headed kids....and hopefully some paints too....so excited :lovey:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

Okay the doeling is in front and the buckling is in the back, she has the traditional boer markings and he is a paint with spots of color on his side and legs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

Aww..... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

If available, why is it that the bucklings seem to hog up any paint!? :GAAH:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

I couple does that are paints, and I hope I get some okay painted doelings out of them, these two are out of a white doe possibly a kiko x


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

Cute babies! Maybe the boys hog all of the paint so they can remain intact?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

They look good. I hope all the rest of your does kid out this easy.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: One doe down Six more to go for now. New Pic 2/22*

Wild kidded this morning, trips, stillborn, premature....She has no udder so there until I can find one to buy I have no milk goat this year as my other two are not bred. Will update later, I have to go to Menards which is 60miles one way to buy OSB boards so we can finish boarding up the bottom of the barn.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: two does down ? more to go for now. New Pic 2/22, Wild :*

Here are new pics of the twins sleeping with Mama.




























My daughter named the buck today as he is going to be her 4-H wither. She named him Goatie, but just to make it in to more of a play on words I changed it to Gotee  got to be original around here or else they all will end up being Goatie.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: two does down ? more to go for now. New Pic 2/22, Wild :*

Aww snug as a bug in a rug =}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: two does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/27, Wild *



> Aww snug as a bug in a rug =}


 They sure are..how adorable... :greengrin:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

21 gave me twins at around 5 o'clock tonight  she had them cleaned off and was trying to get them up to nurse when i got out there at 5:20. I got their first colostrum into them and am waiting for her to pass the placenta. So here are our to newest bucklings!

Bucklings


















21


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

Congratulations x2! Handsome boys! It sounds like she is going to be a good mama. :dance: F


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

oh how cute, look at the one on the right all sprawled out!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

Awwww very cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

well we have one in the house, cause he can stand but he's really wobbly cant seem to figure out those long legs yet and Mama kept stepping on him. So gotta go milk a wild doe yippee


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

So sorry, this just happened to me with a buckling as you know. Did he get BoSe? Just wondering because Trouble's buckling I am certain was selenium deficient at birth - didn't want to stand because he was too weak, and didn't have a suckling reflex either.
I gave him selenium gel after syringe feeding him colostrum, and after a few hours he was stronger, and found out what those wobbly legs were for. It took a couple more days before he was good on his feet, now he CHASES mama around! 
Hopefully your little guy perks up real quick so you can get him back out with mama.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

Gonna see how he is in the morning one of 'em that was born on the 18th was like this too, just took a while to figure them legs out, but he is standing up on his own now, just bottled him with like 2 oz of mama's colostrum. if he isn't moving around by in the morning I will take him with me to the vets office, gotta take Oreo in and have her Spayed tomorrow, so they can look at him if need be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

Did you give them BoSe? Or any other forum of selenium/vit E after they were born?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

No I didn't give Bose, or Sel/Vit E Gel, I took him to the vet this morning along with our Puppy, the vet doubts White Muscle because he can suck just fine, said it could be due to the brother getting more nutrition inside of mom causing some delays, but since he can stand now and can nurse to put him back with mom and just monitor the situation, that he should improve even more over the next 24-48 hrs. In other news 25 is in early Labor :wahoo:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

I was looking through my Pics and I found this one of Sangria, the doeling born on Feb 18th, My sister named her because it was her B-day. Anyhow just wanted to share this it was taken on the 22cnd.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 3 does down ? more to go for now. New Pics 2/28, Wild *

I didn't get it attached


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 8 does down 2/3 more to go for now. New Pics 3/6*

Okay so 10 new babies in 2 days, here are all the new kids, and the ones that were already born.
8's doeling









8's buckling









Sangria 22's doeling









4 of the new kids



























21's Big buckling









9's Buckling nursing and the doeling in the back









Another pic of a bunch of kids can you count them all?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 20 kidded only 2 left for now*

#20 kidded today around 12:30, I will try to get pictures when I go out later, will have to upload them from my desktop, anyhow she gave me a doe, and buck. I am so happy, although I thought for sure she had more than two in there she was huge, its kind of funny the does that were humungo have all given twins, but wild who didnt even look prego had trips, wierd. :clap:, I have another post in Caprine special care if you could read it maybe you could help me figure out what is wrong with Prince Charming our buckling born in Jan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 20 kidded only 2 left for now*

Congrats...all the kids are adorable...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 20 kidded only 2 left for now*

Thanks, the two legged kids absolutely love them, they, and hubby are having a hard time not getting attached, since the bucks are getting withered and sold for meat, in the fall though we will be able to register doelings from our new buck and sell them as commercial breeding stock so that will help some especially since we are keeping all the doelings from this round as replacements.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 20 kidded only 2 left for now*

Your welcome... :greengrin:

Not getting attached is very hard to do... :doh: :crazy: when it is time for them to go.... whether it be... selling as a breeder or as meat....it is always a sad moment for me.... You'd think it gets easier but it really doesn't ....I guess.. I have a heart... LOL :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 20 kidded only 2 left for now*



















thanks for the advice about prince charming, he's doing much better than he was.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*15kidded only 1 left for now*

#15 gave me nice little Doeling this morning so we only have 25 left for the near future, then we should be done til the end of April/beginning of may. :stars:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Wow, 10 babies in 2 days?! I'll bet you are exhausted! They are all adorable, and I think I counted 8 in that picture. :laugh: Absolutely precious kids. :thumbup:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Perfect7 I wasn't even home, I went to my Mom's to get away for a few days, Hubby was here with them, but they all kidded by themselves and did a wonderful job, I actually have yet to see a delivery this year....dangit


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

:clap: Yeah we made it through kidding, 25 gave us our only surving set of trips on Fri, March 18. Its been a very busy Month. Total # of kids born 27, on the ground healthy ranging from 1 week to 3months 16. We lost 9 kids within the first 72 hours after they were born. Lost one at 2weeks and 1 at 10 weeks. although our losses were higher than I would like but all in all we had an okay year. I have 5 more due starting middle of April-May


----------

